# Strange Squeak From Front Passenger Side



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

OK...I'll try to describe this. It is a squeak noise like from a bird call that is coming from the fron passenger side of the car. It started within the past few days and has gotten more frequent. It's still pretty random though. It only seems to happen when the car is going to straight for a good distance. If I turn the wheel either way, it stops. It doesn't seem to be related to the suspension as far as happening when a bump occurs, but if the noise is going on and then I hit a bump it makes a louder squeak along with the bumps. It's strange. It's not related to speed. It's the same at 15 as at 75. It can be heard from outside the car also. I got new struts as of 2006 (kyb adjustables), so I dont think they are going bad. Maybe a bushing? Any thoughts? It's fairly loud too.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

My car got some noise too when I go over bumpy roads.Yes I also got new KYB struts too,but still no improvement.Now I suspect it's the strut mounts and strut bearing going bad.
Squeaky noise can also be the idler pulley.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Interestingly, it has been raining a lot the past two days and the noise has stopped. Makes me think even more than it is a bushing or at least something that needs lubrication. Any other thoughts?


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Definitely check out the strut bearing.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

netsatwork said:


> Interestingly, it has been raining a lot the past two days and the noise has stopped. Makes me think even more than it is a bushing or at least something that needs lubrication. Any other thoughts?


i had a Camry that did this, squeak went away when it rained.
Dealer said they lubricated the sway/anti-roll bars and it went away and didn't come back.
So does your SE-L have a front anti-roll bar? ( my GXE doesn't.)


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, there is a larger sway bar on the SE-L that the standard Sentra of that year. That might explain why it stops when I turn the wheel also. I'll look into that and the strut bearing.

Thanks.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's a sound clip of the noise if anyone is interested. I'm on the expressway going about 65. It's getting worse every day and is REALLY annoying now. If anyone makes it to about 18-20 seconds in, you'll notice that the noise stops. That is me turning the wheel left then right.

http://www.shuttertek.com/music/sentranoise.wav


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is not the same noise I had.
Check your brake squeaks. does it go away when you apply the brakes??
If not check the dust shield behind the rotor.
Sounds to high pitch to be wheel bearings to me.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

definitely not brakes. I've tried that. Although it does decrease or stop when I take my foot off the accelerator. I think it's just the weight shifting though. Seems like more weight on the front suspension = less noise.


----------



## angeloponce77014 (Mar 22, 2016)

it happen to my 2003 maxima, I taught its sway bar bushing but when i raised the hood stopper ( the two little rubber that supporting the hood) and the chirping is gone.


----------

